# 

## kinder

Witam
W łazience mam zamontowaną terme/bojler/do podgrzewania wody...od 25lat.Oczywiscie nie ten sam cały czas.Nigdy nie było problemów,a od kilku dni odkręcając wodę/zimna czy ciepla,obojętnie/z kranu nad zlewem najpierw woda głośna strzela w bojler.Za pierwszym razem przestraszyłem się choć do plochliwych ludzi nie należę.Co się mogło nagle stać? Czy to ustąpi samo?Nadmieniam,że mieszkam w bloku,a sąsiad ostatnio dokonywał jakiś przeróbek hydraulicznych.Za podjecie tematu z gory dzięki.Pozdrawiam. :Confused:

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

Prawdziwa *hydrozagadka* (jak w Kabarecie Starszych Panów  :big lol: )
A tak na poważnie - temat na wizję lokalną, a nie na domysły "na odległość"  :roll eyes: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## kinder

Witam
Bo to tak  rzeczywiście  wygląda jak w kabarecie. Dobre porównanie  kolego~~sobieradek.Ale mnie wcale do smiechu nie było.
W tej sprawie zostały przeprowadzone dwie wizje lokalne,dwie, bo pierwsza nie dała odpowiedzi. Potem okazało się,ze z drugą było podobnie.Były przypuszczenia, a głównie interesowano się zaworem bezpieczeństwa.Zostałem więc z problemem sam.
Ale uwaga,w tamtym tygodniu nastąpił.......cud :no: -zrobiło się.....normalnie i jest ok!
Pozdrawiam i polecam się na przyszłość.


_   _  _ _

----------

